# Window washer motor?



## NuRon (Apr 18, 2004)

Hey all, I posted about a problem here about the window washers not working. I checked the fuse and there's nothing wrong with it and I poked the holes like a member said but then realized that I can even hear the motor whirring to push the fluid. Where can I get a new motor at? Thanks.


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Try taking it apart and cleaning it out, it's pretty easy to do too. Worked for me for about a year or two each time. Finally got a new one from the dealer for like $26.00 w/discount. In my case I think it was the use of windshield cleaner that crystallized in the tank on my '91 D21. Z


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

NuRon said:


> Hey all, I posted about a problem here about the window washers not working. I checked the fuse and there's nothing wrong with it and I poked the holes like a member said but then realized that I can even hear the motor whirring to push the fluid. Where can I get a new motor at? Thanks.


You can get a replacement motor at most auto parts store. 

Don't know where you reside, but in USA, Autozone and Napa should have it. 

In Canada, Canadian Tire and Napa should carry it.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Otherwise try a junkyard.


----------



## NuRon (Apr 18, 2004)

Hey all. I looked online at RockAuto and found these choices:

ACI Part # 177310 {Windshield Washer Pump}	$15.53

ANCO Part # 6721 {Windshield Washer Pump}	$15.97

TRICO Part # 11608 {Washer Pump} $17.43	

STANDARD MOTOR PRODUCTS Part # WWP7310 $18.85	

ACDELCO Part # 86726 {#89001138}
PUMP,WSWA 2 WHEEL DRIVE
PUMP,WSWA 4 WHEEL DRIVE $23.79

Any clues which one to pick? The cheapest?


----------



## NuRon (Apr 18, 2004)

1995 NISSAN PICKUP XE 3.0L 2960cc V6 MFI (H) [VG30E] Washer Pump


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Balance price with warranty. Some places offer a lifetime warranty, others are 30 - 90 days. I bought one from a local parts store for $15 - $20 and got a lifetime warranty. I'd have to check but I think I got it at Autozone.


----------



## Kid_Pong (Feb 5, 2008)

*I have the same problem*

I have the same problem right now and I also think i need to change the motor. My question is.... 

How much of a b**(& is the motor to get at ? I haven't been under the car yet to look for it. But up here in canada at -10000000000degrees I just want to know if it's a quick and easy job or do I have to take 20 parts out of the way to get to the pump. 

If so, I will try to have access to a heated garage another day.

Thanking you in advance for any hints or tips.

Frank


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

...but how cold does it get in the winter? 

It's simple, just remove the washer tank and the pump's attached. Took me maybe a half hour but I'm pretty fussy with stuff. I'd recommend the heated garage. I suspect that the tank, hoses, etc might be a little brittle outdoors when you go to yanking on them.

Luck...


----------

